# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Fifa 2012

## Bledari

Pershendetje, me ndihmoni me ndonje LINK qoft dhe torrent me shkarku lojen FIFA12 rrofshi

----------


## Sherri

Po ku je mer?

Te dinim sikur je larguar ne drejtim te paditur, te pame dhe ne tv te emisioni "Njerez te humbur". Ti coj un link kur te shkoj ne shpi.

----------


## Ingenuous

Kete peson kur martohesh, nuk je me per shoqeri, me vrap te shtepia....se perndryshe....  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Harakiri

$10 e kishe para ca ditesh ne amazon.

 Sa per torrent...lulz...di emrin e lojes, di c'jane torrents, di c'eshte google (shpresoj).

----------


## KOKASHTA

E papame, sidomos manageri....**** pess

----------


## Vinjol

Jallaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  re  jallaaaaaaaa  sa  kisha   pa  hy tek  forumi  shqiptar

----------

